# iPhone 5c replacing the iPod touch.



## 50730 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am new to this community. This is my first post! 

I've read this and some other articles stating that Apple is going to replace the iPod touch with the iPhone 5c because they saw the numbers of sold iPods decrease. 

Doing more research I found some "leaked" images of an orange iPhone 5c and some other colours. Here is one picture I found.

Is this real or is it all just a hoax?  I know it looks a little fishy but I just wanted to make sure because I want to buy a new phone soon and I'm tempted to get the iPhone 5c.

Thank you everyone! 

*EDIT*: It turns out this wasn't true; check out my new thread for more details.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm...??? How many years now and how many articles have there been forecasting the demise of some iPods now???


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

hmm... yeah and are they unlocked as well?

ain't gonna happen.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Writer said:


> I have read somewhere that Apple is discontinuing the iPod touch (and all the iPod line) and replacing it with the iPhone 5c.
> 
> I also read that the iPhone 5c will be available in more colours (orange, purple, black and red), get a price cut (200-300$) and also get the same specs as the iPod touch (up to 64 GB storage).
> 
> ...


A++ troll


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

Should not believe everything you read online. Don't make any assumptions about what Apple will do until Apple announces it.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Writer said:


> I have read somewhere that Apple is...
> 
> I also read that...


Where did you read this stuff?


> It Apple really going to discontinue the all iPods or not?


No one knows but not likely for the time being. They still sell millions of them each quarter.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I think broad was correct and that the OP is,was, just a troll trying to stir the pot - and the wrong way and posting erroneous unreliable info.


----------



## 50730 (Jul 31, 2014)

broad said:


> A++ troll


*broad*: I am not trying to troll; just asking a question: is this really going to happen. I know this is probably just a rumor but I just wanted to confirm if what I found was real or not.



pm-r said:


> ...posting erroneous unreliable info.


*pm-r*: All I did was put the information I found. It is probably wrong but I don't know myself, that's why I'm asking all of you if it is or not.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Ahem..!! I just thought I'd mention that this thread is almost a year old in case that fact was missed.


----------



## 50730 (Jul 31, 2014)

pm-r said:


> Ahem..!! I just thought I'd mention that this thread is almost a year old in case that fact was missed.


I know, I just wanted to clear things up.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

BTW: Did you ever get the new cellphone you were considering??? There have been a few changes and models available within you first and latest post times.


----------



## 50730 (Jul 31, 2014)

pm-r said:


> BTW: Did you ever get the new cellphone you were considering??? There have been a few changes and models available within you first and latest post times.


Not yet... I'm still stuck with my old iPhone 4. :yawn:
*edit*: nevermind, my brother just gave me his old iPhone 5c like half an hour ago since he got an iPhone 6.


----------

